# Will putting water in a brand new jar of XIKAR Crystal Humidifier Ruin it?



## Yellow1098 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok I am new here and just bought a XIKAR Crystal Humidifier Jar 2 oz. for my nice cigar box and when I bought it the idiot at the store said when you get home pour some water in the jar. Now I realize that was the complete wrong thing to do. I should have just put it in the box and when the crystals get small refill with 50/50 solution. 

But my question is do I need to go back to the store and get another jar? Or will this one still be fine? I have some really nice cigars and don't want them messed up. Thanks for your answers and sorry
for the stupid newly questions.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I use one in a small humidor & refill it when they get to the minimum line. No I do not think you could hurt them as I have refilled this one numerous times using distilled water, it has always worked flawlessly. :thumb:


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

did you put regular water or distilled water??

And that 50/50 stuff is a waste.


----------



## Yellow1098 (Dec 4, 2012)

Just water from the sink


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

yea. from what i know you not supposed to use regular tap water. Always use distilled water.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Yellow1098 said:


> Just water from the sink


I'd just keep an eye on it & see how it performs but use distilled from now on. The main reason most in the "know" use distilled is that it is purer & does not clog/mess with silica medium. My guess would you will still be fine. :thumb:


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

If I might add...how big is your box/humidor?? because if it big enough you should use kitty litter. I kno what your thinking!! lol but this stuff is magic. 8)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html This will give you the info u need to start it if you wanted to use KL.

I use this in my http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/316557-new-mini-cabinet-humidor.html and it hold 68% ALL THE TIME!! No joke! I never worry about RH at all anymore.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Dump the sink water out. Flush with fresh distilled water and drain. Hydrate with the proper amount of glycol solution.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Glycol solution will add moisture until 70% RH is achieved. It seems to be such an easy solution to RH stability.

As I've discovered from those more knowledgeable that 70% is too high. My cigars would go out frequently and had tunneling problems. I dropped to 64% and they burn better and taste better also. You'll need KL or beads to get to this level properly. Thoughts to ponder.


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it. A greater chance of causing mold in the crystals is the tobacco dust getting in there.


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

KL is the cheapest and easiest way to achieve 70 or less percent humidity.

A measley 4 bucks for 4lbs of Mimi Litter is a steal. 

You can experiment with it to figure how get xRH and if u mess up u still have plenty left over to try again.


----------



## Yellow1098 (Dec 4, 2012)

My box is about the size of a large shoe box and right now it's empty with the jar in it preparing for about 10 hours while my sticks are in a zip lock with water pillows. I just wanted to know if the humidity would still be good once I put the cigars in the box even after I added that dam water. Thank you guys for are your replies and great information


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

What do you mean by..."cigar box" ? What's it made of?


----------



## Yellow1098 (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice light wood partagas cigar box with a magnet seal


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

That is what I used too for my first humi - a Macanudo Royale box. I put a jar of gel stuff in it and it still maintains good r/h a year later. But I would flush out the tapwater like was advised a few posts above.. there is chlorine in tap water and it can affect the taste of your smokes. Welcome from a fellow Florida boy btw!


----------

